# münchen emmering?



## boncurry (24. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute 
ich wollt mal fragen ob mir jmd die öffnungszeiten usw. der skate/bike-halle emmering in münchen geben könnte
ich hab schon viel im inet geschaut abba noch nicht wirklich irgendwelche informationen dazu gefunden.
für mich wärs sehr wichtig weil ich von weit auserhalb anfahren würde und es ziemlich doof wäre wenn ich dann vor verschlossener türe stehen würde^^ ist verständlich glaube ich ^^


----------



## Cache (24. Dezember 2008)

hi!

Also bei der halle ist es so das wenn offen is die zeiten im forum der halle stehen!
Zur zeit ist aber samstag immer von 2 bis 8 offen!
Aber zur sicherheit einfach nachschaun:

http://forum.tretlager.org/index.php

ride on

Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boncurry (25. Dezember 2008)

super danke aber hat die halle auch mal unter der woche offen oder nur am samstag?


----------



## CDRacer (25. Dezember 2008)

Auch unter der Woche, aber eben nur dann, wenn es im Tretlager Forum steht.


----------



## Cache (26. Dezember 2008)

genau einfach im forum schaun ;-)


----------

